
IEEE, a major science publisher, bans Huawei scientists from reviewing papers - clouddrover
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/05/ieee-major-science-publisher-bans-huawei-scientists-reviewing-papers
======
pella
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20037082](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20037082)

------
sn41
I think this is going overboard. Even during the peak of the Cold War, I don't
think that reviews by Soviet scientists was banned. Whatever the political
differences may be, I think that the process of science should not be blocked
unless there are issues of scientific misconduct.

~~~
deelowe
> issues of scientific misconduct

Isn't this the implication?

~~~
cyphar
No, it's because of the US sanctions against Huawei which are unrelated to any
scientific misconduct (instead they are because of accusations of other kinds
of misconduct). It's still incredibly hypocritical that the US is making this
argument given that we all know what the NSA does.

------
contingencies
With the ambient positive mood regarding the significant rise of sci-hub, open
publishing commitments from academics and institutions and the correspondingly
significant pressure on rent-seeking publishers, perhaps we will see parallel
pressure extend to politically partisan or subjugated organizations until an
open science free of such politicking emerges?

One solution would be anonymous scientific publication and review.

------
qhwustl
I am waiting to see if the academia can really be bullied like this....

~~~
gHosts
...easily.

Their funding has been cut to within an inch of their lives....

Promise 'em pizza and they'll ban the UK too.

~~~
qhwustl
I am wondering what could be a solution to this... maybe something like "a
united nation for academics" for advancing the knowledge of humanity together
without blatant political interferences from single/few countries? ...by an
international treaty and a special international tax system to support the
existence of that kind of academic entity?

------
romeo1978
It proves that companies in the United States, including these international
organizations without borders, can be controlled by the US government; on the
contrary, the US government is nonsense, saying that Huawei is controlled by
the Chinese government and there is no evidence.

------
ggm
This is a collossal mis-step. IEEE need to withdraw and reframe on this.

------
femto
Are Huawei people also banned from accessing IEEE Xplore?

------
icedchocolate
The consequences of installing spyware on your devices and trying to spy on
the US.

~~~
cyphar
The US spies on the entire world and does the exact same thing (except on a
much larger scale). 2013 wasn't that long ago, surely people haven't forgotten
the Snowden revelations.

Not to mention there is no public evidence of Huawei doing this -- but we have
mountains of evidence of the NSA doing it! Hell, the NSA actually hacked into
Huawei's internal infrastructure before[1].

[1]: [https://techcrunch.com/2014/03/23/latest-snowden-
allegations...](https://techcrunch.com/2014/03/23/latest-snowden-allegations-
nsa-hacks-huawei/)

